# neufbox avec dyndns



## vleroy (30 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous,

Après avoir ramé deux jours (non sans l'aide experte de Tuscapisq ), je viens vers vous parce que là je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir.

L'installation est la suivante:
Neuf box modèle FAST 3302
Derrière Airport extrême (la toute dernière) reliée sur ethernet 1 (actuellement pontée)
un mac mini (PPC) en 10,4,10 que je veux utiliser pour le partage web et un accès ftp et ard distant. Sur le mini, tout est prêt y compris le daemon si besoin.

J'ai créé le domaine dyndns dûment activé. Mais là malgré les diverses solutions envisagées... personne n'accède aux pages web...

Comment configurer la 9box, quels ports ouvrir, quid des NAT, ... Après avoir essayé dans tous les sens, rien de bien convaincant .Et le pire, c'est qu'en interne, pas possible de savoir si cela fonctionne. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà tout fait fonctionné impecc?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## miz_ici (30 Juin 2007)

salut.
Et en interne tu arrive a ton site en tapant http://LOCALHOST/ ????


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2007)

oui impeccable depuis le MBP en tapant l'adresse locale du mini, no problemo


----------



## miz_ici (30 Juin 2007)

Et avec DYNDNS tu redirige bien vers ton ip EXTERNE (et pas l'ip INTERNE si tu as un resau comme je l'avais fais moi-meme en temps que grand cretin que je suis). Le mieux, si tu n'es pas sur de toi, envoi une copie d'ecran de la config sur DYNDNS. (Quoi que, essay de masquer une partie de ton ip pour plus de securité bien entendu).


----------



## vleroy (2 Juillet 2007)

*Comment publier ses pages web, accéder à ARD derrière une airport extrême elle même derrière une neuf box (Fast 3302).* 

_Avec la collaboration de tucpasquic _

*Principe général :* d'une manière générale, l'interface de la 3302 n'est pas exploitable, on va donc faire confiance à l'airport et réduire au maximum les fonctions de la 3302 (que l'on ne peut schinter à 100% sinon plus téléphone )

1/ Créer un compte chez http://www.dyndns.com (gratuit)
2/ dans l'onglet support choisir Tools et activer un hote de type *toto.homedns.org
*
3/ Réinitialiser la 9box. Sur le port ethernet 1, accéder à l'interface depuis safari en tapant l'adresse 192.168.30.1. Maintenance > Réinitialiser le modem
4/ Onglet avancé > DHCP : sélectionner le DHCP puis arrêter.
5/ Vérifier que le coupe feu est désactivé (je n'ai pas vérifié si cela marche avec, mais il y a peu de chance)
*Le FAST 3302 est désormais prêt à laisser jouer l'airport.*  

6/ Réinitialiser l'airport et la brancher en ethernet sur le fast 3302 (port 1)
7/ Détecter la borne > configuration avec l'assistant et valider les options de sécurité.
Choisir la deuxième option pour le réseau (donc l'airport va gérer DHCP et NAT)
8/ choix de ppoe et on entre les identifiants fournis par le neuf (connexion)
9/ Configurer le DHCP (les options de base sont pré-remplies)
10/ Dans la case Réservations, rentrer la mac adresse de l'ordi et choisissez l'IP
11/Dans l'onglet Bonjour, cocher "utiliser un nom d'hote sur zone élargie" et saisir les éléments choisis chez Dyndns
12/ Ensuite deux voies:
A- Mapper les ports (onglet NAT) vers l'IP choisie et réservée
B- Dans le cas d'un poste fixe (dans mon cas un mini), toujours dans l'onglet NAT, cocher "activer hote l'hote par défaut sur " et mettre l'IP fixe.

Pour ARD, FTP, SSH, mettre les services en route dans mappage de port et indiquer l'IP concernée (vrai pour tous les services)

Le reste, c'est le mac qui gère. 

Voila, c'est opérationnel.


----------



## vleroy (2 Juillet 2007)

*Complément:*

N'oubliez pas de réinitialiser la base de données Dyndns manuellement (support> tools> client update> modify host) sinon il y a un risque pendant une vingtaine de minutes que la base de données de dyndns ne soit pas encore mise à jour!


----------

